# MSN Messenger and spam email being sent from my hotmail account



## seth_turner_04

This just started happening earlier this week. I get a bunch of notices everyday saying that emails I sent were not received and so I checked the outbox on my hotmail account and sure enough there have been hundreds of emails being sent out every few hours. Several of my friends have told me that they have started getting messages from me on MSN even when they are offline telling them to goto some hyperlink.

I ran several different adaware programs and Mcafee antivirus, but they did not find anything that helped with the issue. One thing I have noticed, but not sure if it's relevant or not is that when I ran a NETSTAT command in CMD, it shows several ports communication with 128.241.220.74, 128.241.220.80, and 128.241.220.82. Sometimes they are in ESTABLISHED mode and a few minutes later they say TIME_WAIT. The number of open ports to those addresses also varies, especially when I start receiving emails saying my emails were not sent. There have been as many as 8 connections established when that starts happening.

I checked who owns that domain and it says that domain is owned by NTT America, INC. Anybody recognize that name because I have never heard of it before.

Sorry for the lengthy post. If I need to post a HIJACKTHIS log or anything, please just ask.


----------



## amateur

Hello and welcome to *TSF* :smile:
Please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html

If you cannot complete any of the 5 steps for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed, and post your logs in *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you. However, it is very important to make mention of any of the steps that you were not able to complete.

After you’ve posted your logs, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are very busy.


----------



## seth_turner_04

Ok thanks. I'll follow the steps. My computer was off all day long and I just checked my email and seen where it's been sending emails all day long even though my computer wasn't on. It's the same couple spam messages being sent too.


----------



## amateur

Hotmail is a web-based e-mail client. If messages were being sent while your computer was shut down, it would mean that your email login password has been compromised. I would recommend that you change your password immediately while waiting for your system to be checked.


----------



## seth_turner_04

I changed it as soon as I figured that out. So far nothing has been sent in the past few hours since I have changed it.


----------



## amateur

Good. :grin: Howver, since we don't know how your login password was compromised, it would still be a good idea to have your system checked as suggested in my post #2.


----------

